# New lamb into the flock - questions



## nsanywhere (May 22, 2011)

I'm picking up a new lamb tomorrow - yippee!! She is a bluefaced border leicester, 9 weeks old, weaned from mama and on grass and grain.

I have to keep her isolated for ~10 days from my 3 shetland/merino mix flock. I have a little pen set up, but it's not near the other flock. Won't she be scared, all by herself? Do I have to keep them totally separate, or can they graze together?

Can anyone give me advice on introducing a new lamb to the flock?


----------



## carolinagirl (May 23, 2011)

quarantine is to insure she is healthy before she goes in with your other sheep.  So no....they cannot graze together.  She will probably be lonely and scared so spend a lot of time with her.  9 weeks is pretty darn young to be weaned though?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (May 23, 2011)

I wean all my lambs at 8 weeks, so she is a fine age for weaning.  By 6 weeks their rumen is developed, so 8 weeks gives it time to really get working well before they're weaned.


----------

